# mp3-STRANGE!!



## Feldhofe (29. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Habe ein ganz komisches Problem:

Habe zwei mp3-Files desselben Liedes, 
beide sind 184sek. lang (3:03), 
beide haben eine Qualität von 128kbps,
beide sind 44100hz Stereo,
beide sind in 7071 Frames aufgeteilt

...aber das eine 4756KB, das andere nur 2880KB groß -wie kann das sein!?!?
Welches ist nun das bessere??

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## schwarzfahrer (29. Dezember 2002)

das ist eine wirklich gute frage, aber vielleicht ist die zweite datei garkein mp3 sondern hat nur die "falsche" endung. das hatte ich mal


----------



## Feldhofe (29. Dezember 2002)

Hmm...das hätte wma oder was sein können.
Ist aber nicht, BEIDES ECHT MP3!

Ich bin ratlos, beide funktionieren tadellos!

Feldhofe


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Dezember 2002)

Sicher, dass die kleinere Datei auch wirklich vollständig ist? Bei MP3s werden die Informationen (Bitrate, Qualität, ...) immer vorne abgelegt. Wenn die Datei also nur zur Hälfte runtergeladen/gerippt wurde, kann das schon stimmen. Nur stimmt dann die Spieldauer nicht.
Ausserdem können bei vollständigen MP3s noch Unterschiede von 128 Bytes vorkommen, das liegt an den ID3-Tags, die hinten in der Datei stehen (oder eben auch nicht).


----------



## Feldhofe (29. Dezember 2002)

Nein, es sind beide absolut vollständig, echt!

Also, hier nochmal die ID-Tags der beiden:

das kleinere:
Size: 2948702 bytes
Length: 184 seconds
MPEG 1.0 layer 3
128kbit, 7071 frames
44100hz Stereo
Private: No
CRCs: No
Copyrighted: No
Original: Yes
Emphasis: None

das größere:
Size: 4870144 bytes
Length: 184 seconds
MPEG 1.0 layer 3
128kbit, 7071 frames
44100hz Stereo
Private: No
CRCs: No
Copyrighted: No
Original: Yes
Emphasis: None

Eigentlich habe ich auch den Verdacht, dass das größere mit Fehlern behaftet ist...mit 4,7 MB schafft man bei 128kbps normalerweise an die 5 Minuten, das Ding ist aber nur knapp über 3 Minuten lang.
2,9 MB (also wie das kleinere) ist eigentlich eher die normale Größe für 3-Minuten-Files.

Zumindest ist das bei fast all meinen mp3-Files so.
Oder??

Feldhofe


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Dezember 2002)

Kannst Du ja ausrechnen:
128kbit/s == 16KB/s
16KB * 184 sek. == 2944KB Gesamtgrösse. Dazu kommen noch Header und ID3-Tags, dann dürftest Du bei knapp 2950KB (schätzungsweise) liegen.

Also wird die kleinere Datei auf jeden Fall richtig sein. Bei der anderen könnte mit dem PE-Format noch irgendwas anderes hinten angehängt worden sein. Aber wenn das wirklich hinten angehängt worden wäre, dann sollten im ersten Moment die ID3-Tags verschwunden sein, weil die normalerweise ans Ende der Datei gehören.


----------



## sam (29. Dezember 2002)

stichwort: mp3pro?


----------



## Feldhofe (29. Dezember 2002)

Hab ich nicht.
Hmm...was drangehängt, könnte das etwa ein Virus sein??

Feldhofe

P.S.:
Wollt ihr die große Datei zwecks Untersuchung mal haben?


----------



## sam (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Feldhofe _
> *Hab ich nicht.*


woher willste das bitte wissen?


----------



## Feldhofe (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *woher willste das bitte wissen? *



Naj, ich weiß doch, was ich für Programme habe, oder?


----------



## sam (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Feldhofe _
> *Naj, ich weiß doch, was ich für Programme habe, oder?  *


haste die mp3s beide selbst gemacht?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Dezember 2002)

Kanns sein, das ein file mit VBR (VariableBitRate) codiert ist  und eins das andere mit CBR (ConstantBitRate) ?

//edit_1: Mit ID3-2-Tags ist es möglich u.a. den Text oder das Cover mit zu speichern... Versuch mal, (z.B. mit der MusicMatchJukebox) die ID3-2-Tags zu lesen...

//edit_2: Nochwas eingefallen  - öffne beide Tracks in einem Txt/Hex Editor (Ultraedit) und vergleiche wo die Unterschiede liegen - die Tags sollten ja im Klartext drinnstehen...


----------



## Feldhofe (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *Kanns sein, das ein file mit VBR (VariableBitRate) codiert ist  und eins das andere mit CBR (ConstantBitRate) ? *



Nein, beide konstant mit 128kbps!



> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *
> //edit_1: Mit ID3-2-Tags ist es möglich u.a. den Text oder das Cover mit zu speichern... Versuch mal, (z.B. mit der MusicMatchJukebox) die ID3-2-Tags zu lesen...*


Hmmm...ich vermute, sowas wird das sein (s.u.)



> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *
> //edit_2: Nochwas eingefallen  - öffne beide Tracks in einem Txt/Hex Editor (Ultraedit) und vergleiche wo die Unterschiede liegen - die Tags sollten ja im Klartext drinnstehen... *


Das war ne echt klasse Idee!
Also bei dem größeren steht a Anfang allerlei Müll -sieht aus wie eine Playliste oder sowas (beginnt auch mit "ID3")

Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug vom Anfang:


> ID3
> 2  2 4 4 DRUNKENMUNKY E 3436 Kontor
> 3  3 2 1 NOEMI Y.O.U. 2428 Jive
> 4  5 6 10 IAN VAN DAHL Reason 2362 Dos Or Die
> ...



Damit hat sich das Problem dann wohl geklärt, oder?


----------



## braindad (2. Februar 2003)

und das mit dem virus hast du hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint


----------

